# DDR or Czech breeder in the Midwest



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone knows a quality breeder of DDR type GSD in the Midwest? (WI, Ill, MI, MN, IA, IN)

I have found a few in other areas but I would like to visit one in my area before flying around to see others. 

Here is a post I made awhile ago
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post674118

I have been doing my research and I am going to be very careful in the breeder I pick. I also won't bring home a puppy until my elderly dog passes but I still want to get to know my next breeder long before I "need" to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.spartanville.com/ in southeast MI Connie who is a member here has some beauties!


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree Connie at Spart. would be a great choice.

debbie


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Two kennels that I would reccomend would be either

Dari at Van Den Heuvel K9 http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com 
Dari is excellent, almost supernatural, at seeing the future adult dogs in her puppies and finding an ideal match for compatibility. She is in Montana, but worth it! My dog came from there. She took care of all the details in shipping and Grimm arrived looking really well cared for.

and Chuck at http://www.shepherdsbydesign.com is another very caring breeder having strong, healthy, sound dogs. I like best that he knows his dogs as family members, truly cares for them, and he and his wife take good time matching a client. I like these old Czech lines... really solid, strong dogs with good nerves. He also actively is involved in training his dogs at a dogsport club. He is in IL now. He has the same lines as my dog.

I really love the dogs from both these kennels, very intelligent, companionable dogs with strong minds and strong bodies.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

Good links thanks guys


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I highly recommend connie at Spartanville Shepherds


----------

